# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Identification help

## Balzani

Hello
One of my friend need help to identificate this fish. Any idea:
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/gall...188&gid=480169

Guy

----------


## zmzfam

Hi Guy,

Welcome to our little corner of killies.

The photo looks like the _aplocheilus panchax_, also known as the golden wonder killie.

----------


## retro_gk

Actually, the gold wonder is _A. lineatus_

----------


## zmzfam

Oops, a blunder there.  :Opps:  

Yes, it should be A. lineatus.

Link to an article : http://www.petfish.net/lin.htm

----------

